#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Orgel te zwaar

## speakertech

Wat voor toneelvloeren maken ze tegenwoordig?
Het orgel van Sieneke kan er niet op staan, want het weegt 500 kilo en de vloer is van glas.
Nou ben ik geen rigger, maar als ik soms lees over een veiligheidsfactor 10, dan zou één persoon ook al te veel zijn. Laat die 50 kilo wegen, dan moet je toch een veiligheid hebben voor 500 kilo op één punt. Als die persoon een sprongetje maakt, tijdens een act, kan die kortstondig wel een druk uitoefenen van twee of driemaal zijn gewicht. Moet er niet aan denken als er een hele dansgroep acteert.
Nogmaals ik ben geen rigger, maar zo'n straatorgel staat minimaal op drie wielen, dus de druk wordt ook nog verdeeld in  iets meer dan 150 kg per wiel.
Het lijkt me dus een kwestie van bedenken hoe je het gewicht van dat orgel kunt spreiden over een groter oppervlak om alles veilig te maken.
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat daar niet over nagedacht is.

Speakertech

----------


## @lex

Glas is sowieso niet echt een geëigend materiaal voor een toneelvloer vanwege het feit dat het voor dans vrijwel niet meegeeft en je dus je enkels breekt (waarmee het dansers probleem voor jou al opgelost is: die zullen niet willen dansen). Ook qua reflectiviteit en transparantie lijkt het me heel vervelend om een glazen vloer te hebben. Hooguit handig voor belichting van onder af. Ik vraag me dan ook heel erg af waar dit is en welke idioot van een architect dit nodig vond. En dat is dus nog los van het prijskaartje dat volgens mij weer steeds belangrijker wordt in de architectuur!

@lex

----------


## Lala

Euhm, het songfestival?

En vorig jaar nog hadden ze daar een glazen vloer, met ledschermen eronder.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Euhm, het songfestival?
> 
> En vorig jaar nog hadden ze daar een glazen vloer, met ledschermen eronder.



Dat kan ook een polycarbonaat (Lexan) vloer geweest zijn. Die is iets buigzamer en daarom wat beter voor de dansers.  :Wink:

----------


## kewa

> Euhm, het songfestival?
> 
> En vorig jaar nog hadden ze daar een glazen vloer, met ledschermen eronder.



Dit jaar weer:



Blog Songfestival

----------


## rinus bakker

> Wat voor toneelvloeren maken ze tegenwoordig?



wie zijn "ze"?




> ..... kan er niet op staan, want het weegt 500 kilo 
> en de vloer is van glas.



kan of mag?
....waar ligt jouw grens dan wat een vloer zou moeten kunnen hebben - uitgedrukt in kilo's?
500-750 kg/m^2 zijn hele gangbare waardes in "podiumvloerenland", zelfs als ze Duits spreken boven die Bühne....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Gewoon glas? Ongelaagd? Ongehard? 3-5mm dik? 
Dat lijkt me heel sterk. Of juist niet dus.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> a).... maar als ik soms lees over een veiligheidsfactor 10, dan zou één persoon ook al te veel zijn. 
> b) .... een veiligheid hebben voor 500 kilo op één punt. 
> c) Als die persoon een sprongetje maakt, tijdens een act, kan die kortstondig wel een druk uitoefenen van twee of driemaal zijn gewicht. 
> d) Moet er niet aan denken als er een hele dansgroep acteert.



_a)_ 10 voor *hijsen* _van_ en* boven personen* ja. Maar voor vloeren (bouwconstructies) gelden andere getallen hoor.
_b)_ klopt dus niet. En die persoon is geen puntlast maar een geconcentreerde last - op 1 voet ~ 200cm^2 . 
Tenzij de persoon in kwestie op naaldhakken (< 1 cm^2) staat.. :EEK!: 
en het effect daarvan zien we overal op vrijwel alle houten vloeren!
_c)_ klopt.
_d)_ Dan hebben we het al helemaal niet meer over een puntlast lijkt mij zo. Dus dan gaat jouw betoog ook niet op.



> e) Nogmaals ik ben geen rigger, 
> f) maar zo'n straatorgel staat minimaal op drie wielen, dus de druk wordt ook nog verdeeld in iets meer dan 150 kg per wiel.



e) Dat is wel duidelijk nu....
f) En de aanhanger/caravan achter de auto verdeelt zijn gewicht ook gelijk over de 3 wielen? FF nadenken voor je dit roept.... 




> g) Het lijkt me dus een kwestie van bedenken hoe je het gewicht van dat orgel kunt spreiden over een groter oppervlak om alles veilig te maken.
> h) Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat daar niet over nagedacht is.



g) nogal wiedes zou ik zeggen.... 
maar is dat jouw probleem of dat van de vloereigenaar/beheerder?
h) Niet nadenken is al sinds jaar en dag 'onwettelijk'. 
Je bent namelijk verplicht om een RI&E te maken en alle risico's te reduceren... En jij (of Sieneke  :Confused: ) neemt zo'n zwaar ding mee....
Niemand wil een lekke band onder zijn orgel door de glassplinters!  :Cool:   :Big Grin:  
Er zo zijn er vast nog wel meer gevaren van een glasvloer te bendenken.

Ik snap alleen niet wat dit topic in het rigging-hoekje moet.
Staging is er een beter onderdak voor. 
En dan het betoog graag ook met wat meer helderheid omkleed. :Confused: 

Maar dat in algemene zin de opgave van vloerlasten in druk/m^2 
op zijn minst onvolledig is ... daar ben ik het roerende mee eens.
We hebben geen rollen of rupsbanden onder de flightcases, Genie's, meat racks, decor-dolly's, rolsteigers enz enz. 
En de (stempel)voetjes en plaatjes van 
- statieven, - wind-ups, alu- en stalen steigers, - ground supports enz enz enz zijn ook nooit veel meer dan 1/100e m^2.
Een hiaat dat voorlopig nog wel even bestaat..........

----------


## Lala

> Dat kan ook een polycarbonaat (Lexan) vloer geweest zijn. Die is iets buigzamer en daarom wat beter voor de dansers.



Nee, was glas. De blog van vorig jaar is niet meer online, maar daarin was het te lezen.

[edit]: Oh, blijkbaar heb  ik een iets ander adres in mijn favorieten staan....  :Smile:

----------


## kewa

> Nee, was glas. De blog van vorig jaar is niet meer online, maar daarin was het te lezen.



Klikken!

----------


## speakertech

> wie zijn "ze"?
> 
> kan of mag?
> ....waar ligt jouw grens dan wat een vloer zou moeten kunnen hebben - uitgedrukt in kilo's?
> 500-750 kg/m^2 zijn hele gangbare waardes in "podiumvloerenland", zelfs als ze Duits spreken boven die Bühne.... 
> Gewoon glas? Ongelaagd? Ongehard? 3-5mm dik? 
> Dat lijkt me heel sterk. Of juist niet dus....
> 
> _a)_ 10 voor *hijsen* _van_ en* boven personen* ja. Maar voor vloeren (bouwconstructies) gelden andere getallen hoor.
> ...



Nou , je mept wel erg hard terug vindt je niet?
Inderdaad zag ik na plaatsing dat ik het topic  in het riggingforum had gezet in plaats van het stage forum. Ik wist niet hoe ik dat nog kon repareren.
Na alle commotie rond het liedje van Sieneke, wordt er nu weer een spaak in het wiel gestoken, door problemen met het gewicht van het orgel.
Daarom vroeg ik wat *ze* tegenwoordig voor vloeren bouwen. *Ze*, zijn natuurlijk de ontwerpers en de bouwers van de toneelvloer.
Ik vind het toch een beetje vreemd, dat bijvoorbeeld loodzware line-arrays, kennelijk zonder bezwaar bijna overal ingetakeld kunnen worden en een simpel wagentje van 500 kilo geen plaatsje zou kunnen vinden op een toneel..
Ik ben inderdaad een geluidsman maar wil best wel eens prakkiseren over problemen buiten mijn vakgebied. Soms kom je met nuchter nadenken ook een heel eind.
Met punt f weet ik niet wat je bedoelt. Een aanhanger achter een auto staat meestal op twee wielen, als het geen dubbelasser is. De gewone straatorgels met vaak een motortrekkertje staan meestal op drie wielen en de last wordt volgens mij dan verdeeld over de drie wielen. Ik ben het met je eens dat niet alle wielen dezelfde last dragen.

Is het nou feitelijk reëel om het orgeltje te weigeren, of zeg je gewoon dat een toneelvloer dat aan moet kunnen. Feitelijk draait men een act gedeeltelijk de nek om.

Speakertech

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp verplaatst naar Staging, kon de TS niet zelf meer doen, dus vandaar.

Snap wel dat die Eurovisie boys zeggen: "kan de stage niet aan"
Betere reden om dit janklied te weigeren is niet te vinden!

Of vrij vertaald: "Computer says no"

----------


## showband

Hoe moeilijk is het om een prop van een orgel te laten bouwen met deze budgetten?

Ik kan mij voorstellen dat de specificaties van het podium voor deze productie er eerder waren dan sieneke haar beslissing om een draaiorgel te lenen. Dat is volgens mij pas een plan wat begin dit jaar uit de hoge hoed kwam vallen.

Artiesten mogen best plannen verzinnen, lekker creatief. Daar zijn ze voor. Technici moeten daar diplomatief en creatief een stuk realiteit tegenaan houden. Ook keurig gedaan. Dat dit in de krant uitgemeten wordt heeft daar echter niets mee te maken. Dat is gewoon lekker rellen bij het songfestival. Dat hoort zo.  :Smile: Straks wil ze dat orgel nog aan het grid hangen om te vliegen daar kun je toch geen rekening mee houden?  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

"stonehenge" moment bij het songfestival  :Wink: 

ps het nummer en concept van nederland is ge-wel-dig! polderhoempa met een echt draaiorgel. Je wint er niet mee, maar je haalt wel de finale! Is goede televisie

----------


## rinus bakker

> Snap wel dat die Eurovisie boys zeggen: "kan de stage niet aan"
> Betere reden om dit janklied te weigeren is niet te vinden!



 :Big Grin: 
moderators fun 
is like a morning sun

----------


## speakertech

> ps het nummer en concept van nederland is ge-wel-dig! polderhoempa met een echt draaiorgel. Je wint er niet mee, maar je haalt wel de finale! Is goede televisie



Hebben ze met die andere liedjes van de laatste jaren wel wat gewonnen dan? Waren dus ook bagger.
Speakertech

----------


## stamgast

> Hoe moeilijk is het om een prop van een orgel te laten bouwen met deze budgetten?



Tijdens de finale stond er ook een prop.

----------


## Rieske

Dit verhaal met het orgel is volgens mij gewoon een marketing technisch verzinseltje om met het Songfestival in het nieuws te komen. Natuurlijk is er wel nagedacht over een prop en weten ze heus wel dat een echt draaiorgel te zwaar is. Heel Nederland springt weer in de bres en huppa; free publicity !

Vorig jaar hadden we de Toppers met de led verlichting in pakken en zo is het ieder jaar wel iets.

----------


## rinus bakker

En zo zijn elk jaar de kansen op winst ook al op voorhand vrijwel gelijk aan 0.

Het wordt tijd voor de Glam-rock versie van het 
"wolven-achter-de-arrenslee" lied van Drs. P.
Het liefst met de echte beesten 
die dan de kleinste van de backing-vocals opvreten...

----------


## Rieske

Komt mooi uit. Het stikt toch al van de wolven daar  :Big Grin:

----------


## som

> Het wordt tijd voor de Glam-rock versie van het 
> "wolven-achter-de-arrenslee" lied van Drs. P.
> Het liefst met de echte beesten 
> die dan de kleinste van de backing-vocals opvreten...



Want de weg naar Koersk was lang.., en de laatste die opgevreten werd was vast slechter te pruimen dan Sieneke :Big Grin:  (voor de wolven dan he..)

Denk trouwens dat drs.p niet eens zo'n raar idee is voor een inzending :Cool:

----------


## rinus bakker

In het kader van de _'rariteiten-acts'_ maken meer kans,
is het een stomme fout dat we Sugar Lee Hooper nooit gestuurd hebben.
[In een opblaaszwembad omwikkeld met lichtslang....]

----------


## R. den Ridder

Als we dan toch gaan voor Drs. P dan stem ik voor "heen en weer" kunnen we gaan klagen dat er geen veerboot op het podium kan omdat de organisatie geen waterbak wil plaatsen.

en om lekker snel thuis te zijn als we de finale niet halen:
YouTube - De Raggende Manne - Nee's Niks

overigens ook opvallend te zien op het eurovisiondiary is dat al de crew heel de dag de crewchief loopt te zoenen..in nederland gelukkig nog nooit hoeven doen  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Begin maar vast met de tekst te leren..

Dodenrit  


We rijden met de tro�ka door het eindeloze woud
Het vriest een graad of dertig, het is winter en vrij koud
De paardenhoeven knersen door de pas gevallen sneeuw
't Is avond in Siberi� en nergens is een leeuw

We rijden met de kinderen, al zijn ze nog wat jong
Door 't eindeloze woud waarover ik zo�ven zong
Een lommerrijk en zeer onoverzichtelijk terrein
Waarin men zich gelukkig prijst dat er geen leeuwen zijn

We zijn op weg naar Omsk, maar de weg daarheen is lang
En daarom vullen wij de tijd met feestelijk gezang
Intussen gaat zich iets bewegen in de achtergrond
Iets donkers en iets talrijks, en dat lijkt me ongezond

Ze zijn nog vrij ver achter ons, ik zie ze echter wel
Het is een hele massa en ze lopen nogal snel
En door ons achterna te lopen halen zij ons in
Wat onvoordelig uit kan pakken voor een jong gezin

De donkere gedaanten zijn bijzonder vlug ter been
Ze lopen op vier poten en ze kijken heel gemeen
Ze hebben grote tanden, dat is duidelijk te zien
Het zijn waarschijnlijk wolven, en kwaadaardig bovendien

Al is de toestand zorgelijk, ik raak niet in paniek
Ik houd de moed erin door middel van de volksmuziek
We kennen onze bundel en we zingen heel wat af
Terwijl de wolven nader komen in gestrekte draf

Het is van hier naar Omsk nog een kleine honderd werst
't Is prettig dat de paarden net vanmiddag zijn ververst
Maar jammer dat de wolven ons toch hebben ingehaald
Men ziet de flinke eetlust die hun uit de ogen straalt

We doen heel onbekommerd en we zingen continu
Toch moet er iets gebeuren onder moeders paraplu
En zonder op te vallen overleg ik met mijn vrouw
Wie moet er aan geloven, vraag ik, toe bedenk eens gauw

Moet Igor het maar wezen--nee want Igor speelt viool
Wat vind je van Natasha--maar die leert zo goed op school
En Sonja dan--nee Sonja niet, zij heeft een mooie alt
Zodat de keus tenslotte op de kleine Pjotr valt

Dus onder het gezang pak ik het ventje handig beet
Daar vliegt hij uit de tro�ka met een griezelige kreet
De wolven hebben alle aandacht voor die lekkernij
Nog vierentachtig werst en o wat zijn wij heden blij

We mogen Pjotr wel waarderen om zijn eetbaarheid
Want daardoor raken wij die troep voorlopig even kwijt
Zo jagen wij maar voort als in een gruwelijke droom
Ajo ajo ajo al in die hoge klapperboom

Daar klinkt weer dat gehuil en onze hoop is weer verscheurd
De wolven zijn terug en nu is Sonja aan de beurt
Daar gaat het arme kind, zij was zo vrolijk en zo braaf
Nog achtenzestig werst en in Den Haag daar woont een graaf

Ik zit nog na te peinzen en mijn vrouw stort meen'ge traan
En kijk daar komen achter ons die wolven al weer aan
Dus Igor, 't is wel spijtig maa jij wordt geen virtuoos
Nog twee�nvijftig werst en daar was laatst een meisje loos

Nu Igor is verwijderd hebben wij weer even rust
Maar nee daar zijn de wolven weer, op nog een part belust
De doodskreet van Natasha snijdt ons pijnlijk door de ziel
Nog zesendertig werst en in een blauwgeruite kiel

Mijn vrouw en ik zijn over dus we zingen een duet
En als het even mee wil zitten halen we het net
Helaas, ik moet haar afstaan aan de hongerige troep
Nu nog maar twintig werst en Hoeperdepoep zat op de stoep

Ik zing nu weer wat lustiger want Omsk komt in zicht
Ik maak een sprong van blijdschap en verlies mijn evenwicht
Terwijl de wolven mij verslinden denk ik, dat is pech
Ja Omsk is een mooie stad maar net iets te ver weg

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Ja je ziet er veel dit jaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Overal zit paardenhaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Steeds uit voorraad leverbaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Zachtjes stort de Samuvar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Met een Slavisch handgebaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Doe het zelf met naald en schaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Is dat nu niet wonderbaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Twee halfom en ��n tartaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Een liefdadigheidsbazaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Hulde aan het gouden paar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Foei hoe suffend staat gij daar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Moeder is de koffie klaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Kijk daar loopt een adelaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Is hier ook een abattoir

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Basgitaar en klapsigaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Flinkgebouwde weduwnaar

Tro�ka hier, tro�ka daar
Leve onze goede tsaar!

-------
(c)1974 H.H. Polzer
-------

----------


## showband

pfoeiiiij, de ramp is weer afgewend.  :Wink: 
_
--------------------------
Foporgel voor Sieneke

HILVERSUM - De draaiorgelcrisis van Sieneke is opgelost. DeNederlandse Eurovisietroef stapt volgende week op het vliegtuig naar Noorwegen met een foporgel voorop het Songfestivalpodium,
Veder gaat een klein exemplaar op een karretje mee waarmee ze de straten van Oslo onveilig gaat maken.
Dit weet het AD vandaag te melden.

Eerder dreigden problemen voor de vertolking van haar nummer 'Ik Ben Verliefd (Sha-la-lie)' omdat het instrument dat ze wilde meenemen, te zwaar was.

Nu treedt de zangeres tijdens de halve finale op 27 mei op naast een levensgroot nagebouwd front van een orgel, compleet met sierkrullen en polderhoutsnijwerk.

Voor promotie in de straten van Oslo en op recepties
heeft ze een klein exemplaar, dat ze zelf moet aanzwengelen, te leen van datzelfde museum.
07/05/10 10u25
--------------------------------

_Hilarische reporter trouwens. Helemaal in de stijl van de relnichten-achtige woordkeuzes bij het orrspronkelijke bericht.

----------


## rinus bakker

Kortom, geheel volgens het scenario dat al eerder door iemand was geschetst....  
uellumuehl slohp geluehl om dri keurh nix:
Zien-eke
Horen (en dan) 
Zwijgen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Q-av

Vind het zonde dat professionele mensen op dit forum zich zo off-topic hun mening uiten over de kunnen en kunsten van een artiest terwijl het niet eens een gek onderwerp is wat aangesneden word.

Namelijk, Er kan dus ook niet eens een genie op dat eurovisie songfestival podium rijden als de gegeven waarden nu kloppen.

Even gekeken op de alp site is de ligtste alp lift 294 KG. Plus een zware rigger van +-100 Kg is bijna 400 KG. dan heb je nog maar een kleine marge voordat dat hele apparaat door de vloer breekt.

exacte berekeningen heb ik niet, maar als zo'n orgel al erdoorheen zakt met 500 KG zal die alp dat zeker doen (kleinere wielen, die dichter op elkaar geplaatst zijn, met extra belasting per punt door het op en neer gaan van de lift)

Mijn mening dus.

----------


## mhsounds

> Namelijk, Er kan dus ook niet eens een genie op dat eurovisie songfestival podium rijden als de gegeven waarden nu kloppen.



Hoeft ook niet, een genie is niet de enigste oplossing  ;-)

----------


## Q-av

> Hoeft ook niet, een genie is niet de enigste oplossing  ;-)



Zeker, al veel grote shows gedaan?

Net voor show nog net even dat stuk decor rechthangen of lamp fixxen waar je niet bij komt doordat de stage te breed is om een cherrypicker o.i.d. overheen te richten en er geen mogelijkheid is om vanuit het grid erbij te komen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Vind het zonde dat professionele mensen op dit forum zich zo off-topic hun mening uiten over de kunnen en kunsten van een artiest terwijl het niet eens een gek onderwerp is wat aangesneden word.
> 
> Namelijk, Er kan dus ook niet eens een genie op dat eurovisie songfestival podium rijden als de gegeven waarden nu kloppen.
> 
> Even gekeken op de alp site is de ligtste alp lift 294 KG. Plus een zware rigger van +-100 Kg is bijna 400 KG. dan heb je nog maar een kleine marge voordat dat hele apparaat door de vloer breekt.
> 
> exacte berekeningen heb ik niet, maar als zo'n orgel al erdoorheen zakt met 500 KG zal die alp dat zeker doen (kleinere wielen, die dichter op elkaar geplaatst zijn, met extra belasting per punt door het op en neer gaan van de lift)
> 
> Mijn mening dus.



Ik vind het zonde dat jouw berekeningen niet zo veel hout snijden.

En dat je je door allerlei marketing+PR geleuter zo in de luren laat leggen.
Van professionele technici verwacht je dat ze door allerlei dik opgeblazen ballonnen heen kunnen prikken.  :Cool: 

Daarbij hoort ook: 
te denken dat je tijdens een (live ! uitgezonden) show als 'PleuroSongverval' nog FF de tijd zou hebben om in de change overs met een Genie-manliftje te gaan rondlummelen....  :EEK!: 
Dat je überhaupt met je takken nog aan een hangend decor zou kunnen zitten.
Wie zijn er hier nou (niet-)profi aan het praten?

En over smaak valt niet te twisten.
... maar ik mag wel zeggen dat wat mij betreft voor Zieneke de woorden van Julius Ceasar (Kwam+Zag+Overwon) vast niet zullen gelden.   :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Zeker, al veel grote shows gedaan?
> 
> Net voor show nog net even dat stuk decor rechthangen of lamp fixxen waar je niet bij komt doordat de stage te breed is om een cherrypicker o.i.d. overheen te richten en er geen mogelijkheid is om vanuit het grid erbij te komen.



En jij denkt dat dat hier nodig is!? 
Het komt hier echt niet neer op last minute werk, alles is van tevoren klaar...
Het gaat hier niet om een show in het last-minute nederland (want dat zijn we) maar om een show waar veel meer tijd  voor word genomen op locatie.

groetjes  :Wink:

----------


## Q-av

Beste meneer Bakker,

buiten het feit dat ik geen feitelijke rekencijfers geef, en mijn schrijfstijl u waarschijnlijk niet ligt, kunt u toch niet ontkennen dat het redelijk zwak is als zo'n vloer net wel net niet een alplift zou kunnen houden zonder dat die erdoorheen breekt.

Die manslift was ook maar een voorbeeld om aan te geven dat ik het merkwaardig vind dat zo'n orgel te zwaar zou zijn.
Ik heb helemaal niks op het nieuws tv of whatsoever gehoord of gezien over het hele eurosongfestival geneuzel, dus kan ook niet beinvloed zijn of worden door de PR tak. 

En wees nou eerlijk als er iets voor aanvang show niet werkt een kop een ledtegel dan word er toch iets bedacht om datgeen wel werkend te krijgen.
Als je er dan met een alpje bij kan komen word er niet over nagedacht of het podium dat wel houd.

Al met al buiten PR geneuzel en of een genie noodzakelijk is dan is het toch merkwaardig dat het podium 500 KG niet zou kunnen tillen.. toch?

----------


## AJB

Wat een geneuzel om niks allemaal... Het gaat hier niet om een decorvloer, maar om een glazen loopbrug. Dat hier geen 500 KG op hoeft te staan lijkt me logisch, tenzij Sugar Lee Hooper weer opstaat en een trio vormt met Erika Terpstra (in oude vorm) en Docters van Leeuwen...

De mensen achter dit soort feestjes zijn niet achterlijk en hebben uiteraard goed gerekend aan alle aspecten van de show. Dat er een talentloze Nederlandse opblaasdebiel met een f*cking draaiorgel aan komt zwengelen was in alle redelijkheid niet te voorzien...

Laten we de hele ongein dan vooral ook aan ons voorbij laten trekken en hopen dat iedereen denkt dat Sieneke bij Belgie hoort... :Big Grin:

----------


## Q-av

> Het gaat hier niet om een decorvloer, maar om een glazen loopbrug.



Kijk als ik me dus een beetje had laten beinvloeden door de tv had ik dat waarschijnlijk geweten en dus niet eens begonnen over genies en dergelijke.

In dit geval kan ik me er dus wel in vinden dat 500Kg teveel is.

----------


## speakertech

> Begin maar vast met de tekst te leren..
> 
> Dodenrit  
> 
> 
> We rijden met de tro�ka door het eindeloze woud
> Het vriest een graad of dertig, het is winter en vrij koud
> De paardenhoeven knersen door de pas gevallen sneeuw
> 't Is avond in Siberi� en nergens is een leeuw
> ...



Helaas voor Sieneke, maar gewogen en te licht bevonden.
Nou heb ik alleen de tweede voorronde gezien, maar acht van de tien winnaars kwamen toch wel uit het oostelijk deel van Europa. Ik denk dat je als West Europeaan  gewoon sowieso al minder kansen hebt tegenwoordig. Van de verkozen deelnemers heb ik ook helemaal geen muziek in de discotheek. Sieneke wel, maar ja ik heb dan ook geen smaak. Doet het wel goed op bruiloften en partijen overigens........
Speakertech

----------


## Funmaker

> Helaas voor Sieneke, maar gewogen en te licht bevonden.
> Nou heb ik alleen de tweede voorronde gezien, maar acht van de tien winnaars kwamen toch wel uit het oostelijk deel van Europa. Ik denk dat je als West Europeaan  gewoon sowieso al minder kansen hebt tegenwoordig. Van de verkozen deelnemers heb ik ook helemaal geen muziek in de discotheek. Sieneke wel, maar ja ik heb dan ook geen smaak. Doet het wel goed op bruiloften en partijen overigens........
> Speakertech



In nederland dan mss  :Smile:  maar dat soort muziek wil ik toch niet hebben op bruiloften of partijen  :Wink:  maar ieder zijn smaak natuurlijk...

Ik vind de show trouwens maar matig tot slecht hoop dat ze met de finale hun registers wel volledig open trekken want anders zou ik het maar een triestig verhaal vinden...

----------


## speakertech

> In nederland dan mss  maar dat soort muziek wil ik toch niet hebben op bruiloften of partijen  maar ieder zijn smaak natuurlijk...



Wat de DJ mooi vindt, hoeft niet altijd de keuze van het publiek te zijn. Anders dan discoavonden, heb je op familiefeesten, bruiloften en partijen. meestal een gemeleerd publiek, van jong tot oud. Je zal de keuze daarop moeten aanpassen.
Maar we raken een beetje off-topic, dus punt erachter.
Speakertech

----------


## AJB

Het was natuurlijk gewoon een intens trieste vertoning. Pure schaamte trok door Nederland, waarbij menig inwoner zichzelf een andere identiteit toewenste. Volslagen kansloos feestje, ontzettend dom om de TROS dit toe te vertrouwen en vooral absurdistisch om iemand als componist te vragen die zichzelf de voornaam "Vader" toedicht...

De show was vooral veel te groot, teveel video, te weinig sfeer, te weinig emotie... Gewoon een showcase van technische bedrijven, zonder enige vorm van gevoel. ZONDE van het geld, ZONDE van de tijd en vooral: ZONDE van het wantalent...

----------


## rinus bakker

Afgezien van het feit dat ze natuurlijk het verkeerde liedje had...
(In Noorwegen moet je zingen over walvisvlees of olie-winning op zee,
en in Rusland had ze beter gescoord met het Troika-lied van Mac...)
die hele show was natuurlijk weer tenenkrommend. 

Lange shots van een mega-licht-decormuur waarop de artiesten amper meer te zien waren. 
Soms geheel terecht, want het was al erg genoeg om het te moeten aanhoren allemaal.
Aardig aantal keren van pure ellende maar weer weggezapt. Drama!

En iedereen die zegt dat (Oost)Europa anti-homo is moet daarmee nu ook stoppen.

Dat Sieneke tussen al dat nichtengedoe en glamgeglitter geen deuk zou slaan dat wist iedereen ook al lang van tevoren. 
Maar men hield in de kringen om haar heen wijselijk de kop, want dan zou hun reisje Noorwegen al op voorhand geschrapt worden. 
Nu weer terug naar braderie, campingzaal en familiefeest.

Tjonge, Arvid 
- we zijn het weer eens roerend eens!

----------


## AJB

Absoluut Rinus  :Smile:  Als je binnenkort nog in Leek bent moet je maar even langsrijden voor een bakkie. Dan plannen wij het volgende songfestival, gewoon zoals het hoort: met een goed liedje en dito artiest... :Smile:

----------


## som

Krijg hier toch een sterk gevoel van mensen die op de wal staan en bootjes die hun best doen :Embarrassment: ...
Zal ongetwijfeld aan mij liggen hoor, :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik denk dat het ook wel wat aan jouw sterke gevoel ligt.... 
Dit zijn mensen die weten dat je de zee niet op moet gaan als er een orkaan verwacht wordt.
Die niet naar de Zuidpool gaan met alleen een T-shirt en een zwembroek.
Kortom: Soms doe je het het best, door het juist niet te doen.

----------


## qvt

Kan me helemaal vinden in wat Arvid en Rinus zeggen, "share the moment"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  haha

----------


## renevanh

> Soms geheel terecht, want het was al erg genoeg om het te moeten aanhoren allemaal.
> Aardig aantal keren van pure ellende maar weer weggezapt. Drama!



En dan gaat zo'n flutnummer als dat van Israel nog door ook, terwijl die erg goed uitgevoerde ballad van Zweden niet doorgaat... wtf!

----------


## rinus bakker

Het heet toch Eurovisie songfestival?
Ligt Isreal in Europa dan? :Confused: 
Dan heb ik toch niet goed opgelet op school....  :Frown: 

Maar ja de Zweed(s)en kunnen bij mij nooit iets fout doen.
Zolang de haren lang en blond zijn, de benen minstens 1,25m lang en het rokje heel kort.  :Big Grin: 
(Ik snap dat soort opmerkingen van Jan-Peter B. wel, maar die stumper zit in de politiek... 
Ik niet   :Cool: )

----------


## AJB

Het Eurovisie Songfestival is een soort zieke samensmelting van links-politieke groeperingen, geprojecteerd op mislukte artiesten met een sexuele frustratie. Hierbij komen de opwindnichten met korte glitterbroekjes aan de beurt, maar zeker ook de bij-geplamuurde zelfbouw travestieten. Er was zelfs sprake van een absurd groeiende vrouw van ruim 2 meter, met subtiel priemende oogjes die menig kind een nacht hebben wakker gehouden...

Vroegah heette dit volgens mij een rariteitenkabinet. Tegenwoordig is het hypermodern entertainment met een zwakbegaafd (en muffig) sausje. Vervelend is dat onze deelname in dit topic bewijst dat het leeft... (snik)...

Na deze intens verdrietige conclusie zoek ik weemoedig mijn bedje en huil mijzelf in slaap... :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

welk songfestival?

----------


## JeroenVDV

Als we dit topic weggooien en HEEL HARD proberen te vergeten waar het over ging. Zouden we dan toch ooit nog gelukkig worden?

Wat een wanstaltige vertoning. Dat de NOS er geen gat meer in zag om geld in te steken snap ik heel goed, en zolang de TROS nog bereid is er geld in te pompen moeten ze dat vooral doen. Maar dan niet uit mijn portemonnee.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Wel mooi om te zien dat het orgel door de lichtcrew op een nuttige manier word gebruikt!

----------


## jakkes72

En niet te vergeten de opmerking daaronder:

We found a new way to use the Dutch organ. This is seconds before we set fire to the thing.....
SHA-LA-LIE

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Zo zie je waar een Hollandse traditie kan bijdragen aan 
Global Warming en milieuverontreiniging (want die verf is vast niet eco-vriendelijk).

Volgend jaar hebben we vast wel een ander non-onderwerp over dit "Euro-drama".
_Ik hoop niet dat de Grieken gewonnen hebben,_ _want dan gaan ze volgend jaar_ _echt bankroet_ 
_met die telkens weer een stapje grotere vorm van onduidelijke geldsmijterij._
_En één ding troost - als Procon/PRG er weer bij betrokken was komt het verlies_ 
_dat ze daarover vast wel weer maakten nu op rekening van een Amerikaans bedrijf._ 

Volgens mij kan dit topic zo langzamerhand wel op slot.  :Cool: 
_"Any votes from any other jury?"_

----------


## dj-wojcik

Zeker niet gekeken gisteren Rinus? Anders had je toch kunnen weten wat Griekenland niet gewonnen heeft. Het leek er ook sterk op dat bijna niemand op Griekenland stemde vanwege de geld problemen.

Verder was het naar de eerste stemmen al vrij duidelijk dat het een gewonnen race was voor Duitsland. Dus volgend jaar komt het EuroVisie SongFestival al een stukje korter bij.

Naar mij mening onterechte winnares maar dat is natuurlijk wel duidelijk wanneer je de herhalingen terug kijkt.

----------


## showband

ik heb weer genoten donderdagavond. avondje topamusement. 
Er zijn gewoon meer dan 1 kijkers. Dat moet je wel onthouden!
En we stoppen toch ook niet met voetballen. Terwijl we daarbij helemaal nooit iets hebben gewonnen op de WK!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

stelletje sacherijnen!  :Cool:

----------


## cobi

> ik heb weer genoten donderdagavond. avondje topamusement. 
> Er zijn gewoon meer dan 1 kijkers. Dat moet je wel onthouden!
> En we stoppen toch ook niet met voetballen. Terwijl we daarbij helemaal nooit iets hebben gewonnen op de WK! 
> 
> stelletje sacherijnen!



Precies! En bij het verliezen van het songfestival hoeft de ME ook niet uit te rukken vanwege relschoppers die stadscentra kort en klein slaan.

----------


## renevanh

> Naar mij mening onterechte winnares maar dat is natuurlijk wel duidelijk wanneer je de herhalingen terug kijkt.



Vind je?

Ik vind het best wel terecht, goed nummer, blijft lekker hangen. Heb de performance niet gezien (zelf bandjes mixen), maar nummer is toch wel dik in orde.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ja mij ging het ook een beetje om het optreden. Ik heb daar naar zitten kijken. En het enige wat ik zag was een klein iel meisje, zwarte haren, zwarte sobere kleren, zwarte make-up. Die naar voor en naar achter op het podium liep. En een x aantal koppig backing-vocals. En zeker niet een van de sterkste ten opzichte van de live-performance die er werden neer gezet. Als je al kijk hoe het niveau omlaag liep wanneer zij het nummer op het laatste mocht over doen.

Maar nogmaals het was mijn mening, en van mij had België mogen winnen. :Wink: 
Simpel omdat dit niet te aanstellerig was zoals tegenwoordig veel winnaars van het Eurovisie songfestival. Terug kijkende op de winnaars van vorig jaar. Wie herkent die "beesten" nou niet. En het showtje van Turkije dit jaar (ik zie iets voor me dat lijkt op iets van Transformers met een flex, oftewel haakseslijper, op de buhne?)

Sorry, mijn smaak, mijn mening, en het doet jullie geen pijn. Just my two cents so who cares? :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Volgens mij zijn we het kontakt met "staging" inmiddels wel helemaal verloren.
Mod? 
Slot?

----------

